
Some Airbus Superjumbos Head to Scrapyards Due to Weak Demand - rhapsodic
https://skift.com/2018/06/06/some-airbus-superjumbos-head-to-scrapyards-due-to-weak-demand/
======
growlist
I was actually a bit disappointed on my sole trip on an A380, expecting a
noticeably different experience to a 747, but it was more or less the same.
That said I think it's a stunning achievement that makes me proud to be
European, and a real shame the timing was so off.

I have wondered whether it might serve as a retrofitted space launch platform
- though it isn't freight suitable, surely it must have massive lift potential
for an underslung rocket.

